# 12-18 month classes



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

We have our first show coming up in about a week and a half! I’m not expecting to get much more out of it than experience, but I was wondering if judges are pretty forgiving in the 12-18 month class. My boy just turned one. He is super sweet and calm, but I think he may get slightly overwhelmed in the ring environment. Again, this post is about my Newfie, there’s just so much knowledge in this forum!
Edit: Sorry, I should have specified more. He has an amazing temperament and is very well behaved. He’s a great example of the breed and is maturing very well. I mean if he’s slightly distracted, not a perfect stack, etc. because he is still young.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Forgiving in what way? Behavior, temperament or conformation?
The judge is going to pick what s/he believes is the best representative of the breed, regardless of age or class.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

K9-Design said:


> Forgiving in what way? Behavior, temperament or conformation?
> The judge is going to pick what s/he believes is the best representative of the breed, regardless of age or class.


Sorry, I should have specified more. He has an amazing temperament and is very well behaved. He’s a great example of the breed and is maturing very well. I mean if he’s slightly distracted, not a perfect stack, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think one thing to keep in mind is judges have been more patient and understanding of all classes that I've seen. There's a lot of dogs who aged out of the puppy classes who do not have the experience and finesse that they'd normally have by 20+ months. Because of covid.

I'm seeing people putting more dogs into bred by classes if they can - obviously not an option for you. I was smiling to see my one dog's breeder (AKC judge, etc) getting pulled by her dog out there. 

Open - I would be hesitant to put a young golden in that class before he's physically mature enough to compete with 3 year olds. But training issues - yes, I'd do it if the dog is completely filled out and just acting silly. Ring manners will come and I think you want a happy pup out there vs one who is really fully experienced but going through the motions out there. 

Anyway - your question was how nervous you should be putting a very green but nice dog in 12-18 class - and I'm saying you should be absolutely fine and don't worry about it. 

Big things is get the dog to trot when he needs to trot and stand whenever the judge is looking or going over the dog.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Megora said:


> I think one thing to keep in mind is judges have been more patient and understanding of all classes that I've seen. There's a lot of dogs who aged out of the puppy classes who do not have the experience and finesse that they'd normally have by 20+ months. Because of covid.
> 
> I'm seeing people putting more dogs into bred by classes if they can - obviously not an option for you. I was smiling to see my one dog's breeder (AKC judge, etc) getting pulled by her dog out there.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks! I’m only doing two days to start, and I think he’ll have fun out there.


----------

